# American Golden Plover + Birds from the Tundra Gallery



## Glenn Bartley (Aug 14, 2020)

One of the most special ecosystems in the world lies in the far, far north. Here trees are few and far between and are replaced with countless shallow ponds and endless fields of grasses, low shrubs and rocky outcroppings. In this ecosystem species diversity may be low and for many months of the year the ground is covered in snow. But when the Tundra erupts into life each spring there are few places that I would rather be.







Birds migrate thousands of kilometers from Central and South America to take advantage of the abundant breeding territories and plentiful food supply. It is incredible to see normally docile and largely silent shorebirds performing their courtship rituals. On a windless night out on the tundra the beautiful, and sometimes bizarre, sounds of shorebirds and waterfowl are truly something that every bird lover should experience. Just don’t forget your insect repellent!

This mini-gallery shows off a few of the beautiful birds that migrate to the Tundra each year to breed - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/Ecosystem-Tundra.html


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2020)

Great shot. Well done, Glenn.


----------

